# Ipod Fitting in New A3



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

I want to fit a Dension ICE-Link for my Ipod in my new A3 and want for it just to sit in the glovebox if possible.

Has anyone done this? Also does anyone have pictures of the IPOD with the bracket and where it sits?

Cheers


----------



## 5625 (Feb 17, 2003)

I was think of wiring up through the cup holders behind the hand break so the Ipod would sit in that tray when in the car and the connetions would 'stealth' when it wasn't in the car - anyone know how long the cable is on the Dension link?


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

I will measure my cable tonight and let you know..the kit is sitting on myshelf waiting to be fitted :-(


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Didn't have a tape measure but its about 2 arms (elbow to end of fingers) length


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

After a bit of fighting managed to get the cable in from the side bottom of the console. The cable can then run up the side into the glovebox. Very tidy and no one knows you have an ipod in your car .


----------



## a11p0rt (Mar 28, 2005)

Did you fit the Denison on your own?

I am going to buy a Denison and am wondering how easy it is to fit.

How did you connect the Denison to the Audi stereo and how did you get the wiring up in to the glove box?

Thanks.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

The dension kit has everything you need.

+ Removed the stereo using audio removal keys i bought of ebay (two slots on the concert unit)
+unplug all cables (4 in total)
+ The centre console trim under the glovebox is moveable enough to get a cable underneath it and feed it from the side. Hand in the stereo gap to try and get hold of the connector. This i found was fiddly but keep trying as its a bit tight and there are bars and other cables in the way. 
+ Once the connector is in the stereo gap. I plugged all the dension bits in then the audi connectors into them
+ I screwed the black earth cable to a screw near the ariel socket.
+ Push the wires in the hole as you insert the stereo back. should just click into place.

I just then fed the cable up the side of the glovebox above where the latch mechanism is and into the glovebox. I didn't make any holes or anything and means i take it out of the glovebox fully if need to.

Hope that helps. Took me about 30mins with all the fiddling.

I would cove you gearstick area with something soft just incase you drop the unit or want to rest it on something.

Cheers[/list]


----------



## 5625 (Feb 17, 2003)

Andrew - which Dension did you use - was it the "plus" version.

Do any of the controls on the IPOD still work or is everything controlled through the head unit?

How are you getting on with it - would you recommend it?

Cheers.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

Yea was the plus one. To be honest haven't used it much as i had to send it back cos the firmware upgrade i tried failed. Only just put it back in the car. Was pretty please with it to be honest, the only comment is the controls (using stereo) to control the ipod aren't the most responsive but switching to ipod gui instead seems pretty good and it seems to remeber that setting, so will prolly just use the ipod to control my music.


----------



## mudge (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi folks

I wonder if anyone could help me. I have recently had a dension ice>link installed to work with my mini ipod. The Concert unit was working beautifully for two days and then it stopped.

The Audi concert unit is stuck on track 99 and counts to 10 secs and then starts again over and over in a loop. The ipod still charges but is not intiallising and simply says ok to disconnect.

I have tried to disconnect the unit from the battery but it doesn't clear it. I have pulled all the wires out of the back apart from the arial and the one that sits in the middle (don't know what that is)

Can anyone tell me what to do as this is driving me mad!

Thanks in advance.


----------

